# New body from McAllister Racing



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New product release from McAllister Racing-

#279- Le Mans Corvette- for RC18 LM chassis.
A new direction for the Associated RC18 LM car. We think the RC18 is an excellent 1/18 Road Racing car. The updated design from the earlier 1/18 cars is dramatic and great for the road racing hobbyist with a great price point. The only thing missing is a nice Sports Car body instead of a dirt LM body. Problem solved with our new Le Mans Corvette that's a perfect fit with no modifications. Comes with add-on rear wing, window mask and overspray film. No decals included.

Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.
All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.
Thanks for your support.


----------

